# Any Ducks Moving in?



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has seena push of birds into Minnesota? I am heading up to the Alexanderia, Minnesota Area next Thursday-sunday, and I was hoping there may be some divers there-

What are you all seeing since the cold snap and snow in the dakotas and canada?

Any divers?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Curtis-

my brother-in-law owns some property near Glenwood and while he hasn't been hunting the last couple of days he's been watching and the only activity he's been noticing are what few birds are in the area are moving around/feeding more frequently/consistently. From what I gathered from our brief talk, birds are still pretty thin, and he has more of a preference for diver hunting than puddlers so he tends to pay attention to them more...


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Saw a few rafts of divers on a waterfowl resting lake NW of Alex. Also found 3 fields holding 200+ geese with a few mallards mixed in. No permission was granted to me on this scouting trip yesterday.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Saw what appears to be new ducks in the Fergus Falls area Thursday evening.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

So there have been a few more birds coming in, and a few divers? I am going to be hunting Lake Osakis Next Thursday-Sunday- I wanna get my frist ring/bluebill, or can, gfoldeneye.

I never get a lot or any divers. lol I just bought a bunch of dekes though, so I am excited.

Curtis


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Curtis,

If you live near Appleton, hit Marsh Lake for some divers/puddlers.

I used to hunt that spot every weekend! :wink:


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Anymore new ducks? I am leaving today.

Curtis


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

No


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Do I smell Sarcasim? Honestly guys, what are you seeing?
:huh:

Curtis


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Read the ND G&F waterfowl report on here, a lot of ducks headed out in the storm and the migration isn't going yet. There are still a lot of ducks just no new ducks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't the ND G&F Waterfowl Report will help him as he is hunt MN according to the original post. Where are all the MN brothers at to help Curtis out??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oooops.... I just read the subject..... good eye porkchop


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Scouted SW of Fergus/Alex last night. Hard to see, there was a pretty thick haze from the rain. Had to rely on seeing birds sitting in fields because I could not see them flying. Some nice corn fields are starting to get combined. I have heard moisture content is low for this time of year. Found one field with with 200 geese, and wood ducks were circling. Went to the only farm around to ask permission, and no one came to the door, even though there were lights on and a TV could be heard  . As I said it was hard to see, didn't see much flying or sitting on lakes. Didn't see any divers.


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

checked the old faithful yesterday and not a damn thing but coots. tons of geese floating around.
I noticed that when any new park goes up, it automatically attrachts geese. Maybe I'll put a swing-set up next to my blind this weekend and wait for 'em to come in.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Find a lake with rice and you should find some ringers. Had a good shoot yesterday on a small rice lake by St. Cloud. Lots of Ringnecks.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Southern Mn is dismal to say the least! Virtually no ducks anywhere! Went out this morning and saw a total of 11 ducks, one of which was a spoonie and he went home with me!! Famous Dave's sweet n zesty!!!! But we have been piling up on the geese pretty well. Not to difficult when the limit is two though!


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

There were a few Cans and Redheads in western MN not much farther south than the Nodak border w/SD. Some lakes have em some don't. I'd find one that has a few and get those dekes out in the dark, at first light the divers should start buzzin. With a 4 duck limit as long as you don't shoot 2 Cans I'd think you could be done/legal pretty quick. SCOUT.
P.S. That's exactly what I'm doing Saturday Am. If I'm not done by 9 Am the blaze orange & pointing dogs will come out to move the birds.


----------

